# Do calming treats really work?



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if this should go in the Health & Nutrition section, but I figured this would work just as well. Sorry if it's in the wrong spot!

I've been looking into the calming treats / sprays and collars. I'm starting to think maybe Apollo could benefit from them. I've read quite a few threads with suggestions on the collars and things, but do they really work? I've never once used any of them.

I just bought Apollo a Cat Dancer. He seems to absolutely love it. I'm starting to realize why he doesn't pay a lot of attention to his little rodent toys /balls. He wants to hunt. He doesn't want to play. When he becomes super aggressive, it's when his toys aren't doing enough and he can't channel his energy any other way. 

He needs to stalk, fixate, then attack. Then run and hide around a corner and do it all over again. 

Once he gets a little bit of hunting action going on, he goes berserk. Running up and down the hallway as fast as he can, running up the hallway walls and pouncing and he just doesn't stop. He has this awful look in his eyes when he's in this mode, and even using a wand toy with him isn't beneficial really. He will go after my arms and hands instead of the toys. 

(This is about 40% of his waking day.)

So, would calming treats or something of the sort help any, do you think?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I haven't followed all of your threads on Apollo, but it sounds like he's a very typical kitten that just needs some manners. I do not recommend calming treats in that situation.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, he definitely is, and yes he absolutely needs manners.. I'm just still struggling with his aggression and I can't seem to find a way to channel his excess of energy.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Shenanigans said:


> I'm not sure if this should go in the Health & Nutrition section, but I figured this would work just as well. Sorry if it's in the wrong spot!
> 
> I've been looking into the calming treats / sprays and collars. I'm starting to think maybe Apollo could benefit from them. I've read quite a few threads with suggestions on the collars and things, but do they really work? I've never once used any of them.
> 
> ...



It's a bit expensive, but I've used the Feliway Diffuser a couple times now and seems to work wonders really. Also, if kitty is attacking your feet, what I did is spray my barefoot and legs with Maxie instead of spraying HER. LOL it worked great! She licked them instead of biting/scratching. Only had to do it a few times and she doesn't anymore. (They say using a spray bottle is aggresive and not to do it) 

That cat dancer is the cheapest best invention! I have several of them, kitties always seem to love them. They really do need to play.


----------

